# Over-development?



## julius (Jun 12, 2006)

So i just developed a roll of Delta 100. It looks fine at a glance, but on closer inspection or under enlargement it can be seen that there is a large dark cloud through the middle of the roll. The sides of the film are look ok but it's just this large smudge straight down the centre that continues over the whole film.

It's strange because I've developed a few rolls now and they've come out fine. This roll was developed with new batches of chemicals at recommended concentrations, temperatures and times. Does anyone know what I have done wrong?

edit: I didn't use stop bath in between developing and fixing but I did rinse with plenty of water. Could this be it?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 12, 2006)

Any chance of a scan of a neg or a print?
It's hard to be specific with a diagnosis without seeing the effects.
I doubt very much that it is over-development.
Sounds more like you've got a light leak somewhere. As you say it's along the whole length it's either in the camera or the processing tank.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Julius,
I think you've hit the nail on the head, if you didn't use a stop bath, which is acid and immediately stops the developement, then the developer could still be working on the centre of the film. As "Hertz van Rental" says, scan and post an example and then we can more easily comment. Philip.
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## JamesD (Jun 12, 2006)

Just curious, what camera and lens are you using?


----------



## julius (Jun 12, 2006)

Canon A-1
28mm

Thanks for the comments, I would scan the negs but I don't have access to a scanner. I had been using water on my other negs and I didn't want to change anything because this was a particularily important roll . Ahh well, such is life.


----------



## julius (Jun 22, 2006)

I threw the film in fixer for 10 minutes and it fixed (haha) the problem


----------

